# Interferencias en circuitos digitales



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Abr 20, 2008)

Hola a todos los colegas.

Necesito de su valiosa ayuda

Mi problema es con una tarjeta tipo PLC que diseñe para controlar una lavadora industrial
la razón fue porque dicha lavadora ya no la pudieron reparar por que el técnico que distribuye las machinas en el ECUADOR dijo que tenia que cambiar la tarjeta de control  que tenia un costo muy alto y que además solo había en ESTADOS UNIDOS y mas aun que dicha tarjeta no se podía conseguir.

La empresa dueña de la lavadora decidió no repararla. 
Gracias a la electrónica de control con PIC yo le dije que podía volver a darle vida a la machina sin tanta inversión realizando yo mismo la tarjeta.
Hace 2 meses emprendí dicha tarea utilizando mis conocimientos de programación de PIC 
Con buenos resultados ya tengo la tarjeta y el programa de control. La tarjeta trabaja con 12v para los reles mas 5v para el PIC 16F628A. La tarjeta y el programa funciona de maravilla asta con dos motores de 220v decidí montar todo el sistema con la tarjeta fuera de la maquina para probar que tal funciona antes de ensamblar completamente. el programa debe correr durante 45 minutos antes de que se apague automáticamente al principio funciona bien durante un corto tiempo (como 10 minutos) pero el problema es que al hacer todas las conexiones 
(Válvulas de agua, desagüe, motores, embragues etc.) La tarjeta se apaga a medio camino o antes de finalizar el programa. Examinado la tarjeta y me di cuenta que faltaban unos diodos que deben ir en paralelo con la bovina de los reles, pero solo corrigió el problema temporalmente, ósea solo trabaja bien con la tarjeta fuera de la maquina, si la ensamblo dentro de la maquina empieza con el mismo problema y ya me a dañado 4 PIC (16f628a) el algo raro porque los PIC trabajan bien pero ya no me dejan programar ni borrar el programa.

Aquí es donde necesito de su ayuda según mi criterio pienso que es por que se filtra interferencia que generan los motores al conmutar o interfasar los contactos de los RELAYs
y esto talvez afecta la alimentación de los PIC e estado examinando y según me e dado cuenta es como un voltaje inverso que afecta al circuito de control .

La fuente que alimenta los PIC es totalmente estabilizada incluso e probado con una fuente de computador.

Al examinar detenidamente me e dado cuenta que la tarjeta deja de funcionar por que el voltaje de alimentación (que debe ser 5v para los PIC) se eleva por encima de lo normal (y no los genera la fuente) es como en una milésima de segundo pero eso hace que los PIC dejen de funcionar y con esto todo el sistema.   ¿Cual puede ser el problema y como lo corrijo?        Es mi pregunta que la dejo a consideración de ustedes esperando su ayuda.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2008)

Le colocaste la red de Snubber a los contactos de los relees ?


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Abr 20, 2008)

no se que es explicame


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2008)

La red de Snubber disipa la energía (Chispa) que se genera en la apertura de los contactos eléctricos, protege los contactos y reduce las interferencias electromagnéticas.
Es de vital importancia si los contactos de los relees manejan cargas inductivas (Motores, Solenoides, Electrovalvulas)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/colocar-red-proteccion-snubber-126/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fabricar-circuito-antichispas-220vca-11725/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19699.html


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Abr 21, 2008)

muchas gracias boy a probar con eso y luego te cuento 

una pregunta mas ¿servira de algo si pongo un varistor?

si alguien mas puede aportar con esto estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

El varistor es para proteger lo que viene "Detras", se coloca a la entrada del elemento que quieres proteger y tiende a ponerce en cortocircuito ante reiterados ciclos de sobretension.
Para tu aplicacion me parece mejor la red de Snubber.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Abr 21, 2008)

gracias si tienes algun circuito con valores de componentes seria muy valioso 

nuevamente digo que el circuito controla motores de 230v mas solenoides o bovinas para el desague las valbulas electricas todo con 230v solo los embragues de los motores funcionan con 12v cc de alto amperaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2008)

Un capacitor de poliester de 100nF 630V de aislacion en serie con una resistencia de 47 Ohms 1W y esta serie en paralelo con los contactos es un buen comienzo.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 6, 2008)

hola fonogazo sigo teniendo problemas aun despues de aber colocado la red de snubber me refiero al circuito de control que estoy probando. por un corto tiempo se normalizo pero luego siguio con el mismo problema   ¿hay otras forma para poder eliminar dicha interferencia o trancitorios que afectan al PIC?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Habría que hacer investigación sobre "Por donde viene la interferencia"

Los consejos que se me ocurren son 
Manejar las bobinas de las electroválvulas y/o motores con triac y optoaisladores que conmuten en punto "0" (MOC3041, MOC3043)
Blindar la placa del micro Incluida la fuente de alimentación de este y este blindaje puesto a tierra efectiva (Jabalina)
Las fuentes de PC son bastante ruidosas "eléctricamente hablando", yo usaría un transformador y un filtro de línea 

Esto como para empezar, lo bueno es que por lo menos durante un cierto tiempo te anduvo, analiza si cuando comenzó a fallar nuevamente no coincidió con algún cambio de condición, cambio de alguna válvula, ¿?¿?¿?

Esto seria como para empezar, ve probando a ver que ocurre


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 7, 2008)

tendra algo que ver con que no estoy utilizando oscilador externo sino el interno que posee el mismo PIC16F628A?    he leido que colocando un condensador ceramico en paralelo con la entrada de voltaje de la alimentacion del PIC elimina las frecuencias altas ¿servira de algo?

Gracias  por tu valiosa ayuda voy a hacer todo lo que sea para encontrar el problema
espero me acompañes en este recorrido te estaré comentando…… 

Igualmente a todos los amigos del foro que quieran aportar con su ayuda esta bien venida 
Gracias…


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

En todo circuito digital es importante colocar un capacitor ceramico de unos 100nF entre el (+) y el (-) de la alimentacion, lo mas cercano al integrado que sea posible, incluso no es extraño ver este capacitor sobre el propio integrado para ahorrar distancias
Tambien es conveniente filtrar las entradas que tengas al PIC, de acuerdo al tipo de señal que resiban


----------



## Power (May 7, 2008)

Hola, ademas de los excelentes consejos de fogonazo tambien tendrias que solucionar el problema con la fuente de alimentacion, si sabes que tenes picos de tension por encima de los 5v o talvez por debajo puede ser que el pic se resetee o se queme. Yo propondria un conversor dc/dc como el LM2575

Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 7, 2008)

Estás usando un regulador (7805, LM317, o cualquier otro) para los 5V del pic?


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 10, 2008)

gracias  power y  ardogan  por sus comentarios pero e comprobado que el problema no esta en la fuente que alimenta al PIC,  o como se puede explicar que ahora con la red snubber trabaja mucho mas tiempo mientras el circuito de control esta alejado del circuito de potencia pero si coloco el circuito dentro de la maquina junto al circuito de potencia que maneja cargas de alto voltaje empiesa con el problema.
pero boy a probar con todo lo que este al alcanse de mis manos. aunque ya lo e echo con el 7805 Y LM317 y otros mas.


para fonogazo,  ayer ise una prueba mas, colocando el condensador 104 en paralelo a la alimentacion del PIC y coloque otra red snubber que abia olvidado colocar en los relays de potencia, y te cuento que como ya lo dije antes funciono casi normal a esepcion de que al finalizar el programa como que se quedo pegado funcionando el ultimo motor aunque el programa ya dio fin,  baje el breque para poder parar el motor aunque esta prueba la ise con el circuito fuera de la maquina pero no se si al ensamblarla dentro trajaje igual.
luego te cuento. gracias.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 26, 2008)

Gracias por tu valiosa ayuda fonogaso ya conseguí eliminar el problema del mal funcionamiento que tenia el circuito de control que diseñe a una lavadora industrial
El único problema que tengo ahora es que la red snubber que coloque a uno de los reles que conmuta al motor grande conduce cuando los contactos se abren, o sea cuando el motor se debe apagar se queda prendido porque la red snubber  conduce, (tube que quitar dicha red) y no se porque razón si la del motor pequeño funciona muy bien 
Igual me paso con la red snubber que coloque a el relay que maneja  la electro válvula
De lo demás todo esta muy bien gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

Primero que nada me alegro que te funcionara la lavadora.

Verifica que el capacitor de la red que te esta fallando no este en corto y tambien el valor de la resistencia.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 29, 2008)

pienso que no debe estar en corto porque cuando conduce, deconecto la red y el motor se apaga, vuelbo a conestar la red snubber y si estubiera en corto volveria a encender el motor pero ya no lo ase.
el condensador es de 100nF  600v y la resistencia 47 homios 1/2 w.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2008)

¿ Y no estarás realimentando la bobina del relee con la red de snubber ?
O sea, mal conectada

Si el capacitor y la resistencia están sanos y son del valor correcto, no son capaces de entregar la corriente que necesita el motor para funcionar


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 30, 2008)

eso mismo pense yo, boy a analizar que pasa
luego te cuento

 gracias.


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 26, 2008)

¿En tu placa (circuito) solo usas un pic o tienes otros circuitos integrados
por ejemplo optoacopladores ttls etc?


----------



## manutek (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola, probaste con poner a la patita del pic MCLR un capacitor de 4,7uf alimentado con una resistencia de 10 Kohm?


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Ago 21, 2008)

Pues tengo una r de 10k de ese pin a positivo, pero no he puesto condensador

Intentare probar con eso, pienso que es como una red snubber


----------



## manutek (Ago 21, 2008)

Si no agregas el capacitor al pin de MCLR al tener tan alta impedancia y no tener ningun diodito interno se transformará en una cuasi antena de AM, si no fijate en los APP notes de variadores de continua o en carga baterias en la pagina de microchip, y en todos se lo colocan


----------



## meitsacv (Ago 21, 2008)

je, creo que ya es muy tarde para responder, pero de todos modos ahi, va, necesitas aislar tu circuito de control a los reles con opto-acopladores,asi aislas tu tarjeta de control de cualquier corto que suceda en los reles


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola amigos y colegas del foro.
Hace algún tiempo había planteado este problema (no recuerdo en que foro) y pude solucionarlo. Es lo siguiente: una empresa tiene una lavadora industrial, marca, Milnor Corporation. El problema era que tenía dañado todo el sistema de control. Los técnicos de la empresa que distribuyen dicha lavadora en el Ecuador le dijeron al propietario que no se podía arreglarla por que no había la tarjeta principal y si hubiera costaba más de mil dólares. La empresa dueña de la maquina decidió no repararla.
Aprovechando mis conocimientos de microcontroladores PIC, yo le propuse a dicha empresa que le volvería a dar vida a la lavadora haciendo yo mismo las tarjetas. E emprendido con dicho trabajo con muy buenos resultados, ya tengo diseñada la tarjeta tipo PLC que controla todo el circuito de potencia, pero en aquella ocasión me surgió un problema, la tarjeta funcionaba perfectamente en la prueba, conectando motores y electro válvulas, pero al momento de motarla y conectando todo, el programa fallaba a medio camino, o sea había interferencias que afectaban al PIC. Gracias al la ayuda de muchos colegas pude solucionar dicho problema, incorporando una red snubber.

La tarjeta esta diseñada, principalmente con el PIC 16F628A y relay, el problema ahora es que después de un tiempo sigue con el mismo problema, tengo incorporado la red snnuber a todas las salidas, tengo un condensador 104 en paralelo a la alimentación del PIC, el MCLR tiene su resistencia de 10k. La fuente esta totalmente estabilizada y regulada. Aquí es donde necesito de su ayuda según mi criterio pienso que es por que se filtra interferencia que generan los motores al conmutar o interfasar los contactos de los RELAYs y esto talvez afecta la alimentación de los PIC. E estado examinando y según me he dado cuenta es como un voltaje inverso que afecta al circuito de control .
Al examinar detenidamente me e dado cuenta que la tarjeta deja de funcionar por que el voltaje de alimentación (que debe ser 5v para los PIC) se eleva por encima de lo normal (y no los genera la fuente) es como en una milésima de segundo pero eso hace que los PIC dejen de funcionar y con esto todo el sistema. ¿Cual puede ser el problema y como lo corrijo? Es mi pregunta que la dejo a consideración de ustedes esperando su ayuda.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 26, 2009)

Yo diría que antes de preguntar nada pusieran un esquema con todas las medidas de protección que tiene el circuito. Luego, podríamos ver cuales le falta.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Ago 18, 2009)

Listo, aqui les mando el diagrama para que me ayuden a mirar que puedo agregarle, lo hice de afán espero no haberme equivocado, pregunten lo que sea. Como se darán cuenta, es un circuito muy sencillo, el programa interno en el PIC controla todo.

Espero su ayuda. 

Ahi les va


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2009)

Y...como para empezar, el regulador está conectado de la peor forma que podría estarlo...sin los capacitores estabilizadores.
Por que no lees el datasheet de la serie 78xx y te fijás como hay que conectarlo?


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Ago 18, 2009)

ya la fuente tiene sus voltajes 5v    12v    estabilizados y regulados


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 18, 2009)

Bueno yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con tu circuito electronico, mas bien es con la diferencia de tierras que hay entre el circuito de la lavadora y la tierra de tu circuito, mira si el problema te sigue sucediendo al aterrizar con el chasis de la lavadora tu circuito revisa por ese lado que estoy casi seguro eso es...

conclusion hay que aterrizar muy bien tu circuito electronico con respecto a la lavadora. 

que tipo de sensores usas ? los metes directo al micro o los proteges con optoaisladores ?

tienes reguladores de precision o referencias de voltaje ?

que tipo de fuentes de alimentacion utilizas conmutadas ?

espero haberte colaborado en algo....


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Ago 18, 2009)

Todo esta controlado por los Relay(s), solo el pulsador de inicio, la llave del seguro de puerta y el interruptor de reset están conectados directo al PIC, pero creo que estos no son ni resistivos ni inductivos.
La fuente que estoy utilizando es una fuente de computador, aunque al comienzo utilizaba una fuente normal mas un 7805 y por si acaso un diodo zener de 5v. Talvez puedan decirme si el reset esta bien conectado como para utilizarlo como esta en el circuito para poner todo a cero, o sea para parar el programa. Tal vez si revisaron mis apuntes anteriores le comentaba que tengo una red snubber, ahora sucede que al poner a trabajar el circuito sin la red snubber, el programa creo que logra correr durante uno o dos segundos y se para, conectada la red snuber trabaja como 10 minutos antes que se detenga, y el programa normal debe correr durante 45 minuto y  lo hace pero poniendo a trabajar el circuito fuera de la lavadora, o también sin carga.
Por otro lado tengo conectado el negativo de la tarjeta al chasis de la lavadora, algún 
Comentario.
Gracias.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Sep 25, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, creo que me estoy volviendo como aburrido con este tema, pero es que no e podido solucionarlo, para no ir mas lejos y como casi todo (respecto a mi problema) esta dicho solo quería dejarles a consideración de ustedes el diagrama completo de todo el sistema, o sea el circuito de control (el que yo diseñe) y el circuito de potencia, el original de la lavadora, para que me puedan decir donde me falta colocar algo, o donde tengo algo mal o por demás.

  Espero de sus comentarios y sugerencias, que siempre serán de gran ayuda.

  Por ultimo, me gustaría si fuera posible se pronunciara mi amigo fonogazo que en una ocasión me ayudo con sus buenos comentarios sobre este mismo tema gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 25, 2009)

jose javier, no te pasa corriente al tocar la tierra de tus fuentes de voltaje y la lavadora a la vez ?? 
cuando hablas de que se te apaga la tarjeta , es que ? se te apagan las fuentes ??? se te dañan las fuentes ?? recuerda que las fuentes de computador se autoprotegen y cuando se exceden en corriente o en voltaje ellas se apagan un momento se autoprotegen.

ya haz ensayado la tarjeta con todo puesto pero quitandole rele uno a uno para saber cual es el sistema que puede darte ese problema ??

no veo en tus planos el neutro del tablero electrico , se une a tu tierra en el tablero electrico ???

estas tomando tierra como neutro ?? 

en si de donde vienen tu tierra ? de una varilla al piso ?? o del neutro del tablero electrico ?? del chasis de la lavadora ??? si es del chasis de la lavadora estas seguro que eso es realmente tierra ????.

haz ensayado colcoar tu tarjeta dentro de una cajita metalica y aterrizada la caja, para desviar o protegerla del ruido EMI exterior ?

los cables que alimentan tu tarjeta son muy largos ?? pasan cerca de cables de mucha tension o corriente ? si son largos los tienes protegidos con cable especial con shield ?? y debidamente aterrizado el shield ??

los problemas tuyos son de aterrizaje insisto !!

deberias tomarle una foto al montaje y enviarlo para analizar tu montaje ante las interferencias electromagneticas .

espero poder ayudar con lo que te digo porque a mi tambien me ha pasado este tipo de situaciones con los micros donde uno llega a montar y piensa que la tarjeta funcionara como uno la ha visto encima de la meza.
chao


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Oct 11, 2009)

Hola amigo, después de darle un buen análisis al circuito eléctrico te comento:
lo que falla no es la fuente de 5 y 12 voltios, porque al momento que el pic deja de funcionar, sigue alimentado al igual que el resto de componentes.
  La tierra de la fuente no me pasa corriente al tocar el chasis de la lavadora por que esta conectada al chasis mismo, o sea a tierra física.
  Por las líneas de alimentación a la lavadora, no llegan más que las tres faces, pero al observar en el tablero de distribución me doy cuenta que si ay un neutro y esta conectado a tierra física.
  Eso quiere decir que los motores al tener un cable al chasis de la lavadora, están conectados a tierra física y como entre neutro y tierra ay 0v quiere decir que también están conectados a neutro a trabas del cable atierra, o sea son cuatro líneas las que ingresan a cada motor, 3 faces y tierra (neutro).
  Al momento de instalar la tarjeta los cables tienen  una distancia de 30 cm, fallaba igual, mas bien cuando   extendí  los cables y saque la tarjeta fuera de la lavadora funciono casi normal, pero de todas formas sigue con el problema.
  Como ves en el diagrama tiene dos motores, el motor pequeño, gira en un sentido y luego en el otro sentido durante el lavado, el motor grande solo se conecta casi al finalizar el trabajo para escurrir la ropa.
  E probado desconectando el motor pequeño y la tarjeta ya no se apaga, pensé que al conectar el motor estaba debilitando el voltaje de la fuente pero no.
  Pienso que el problema entra por el puerto de salida del pic que afecta al programa reseteándolo.
  No puede ser por la alimentación por que tengo otro pic alimentado con la misma fuente y no falla, claro que dicho pic, solo esta trabajando como contador descendente para visualizar en un displey , el puerto de salida solo controla a un 7447.
  Entonces por que falla el pic que controla los relays?


----------



## deluxer7 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola que tal, estaba buscando otra cosa y me encontre este post o no se como se le llame que me parecio interesante y empece a leerlo, lo que yo pienso que falta como dicen algunos que comentan en este foro es que aisles la parte electronica con la parte de potencia con optoaisladores, de alguna forma con esto te daras cuenta si lo que falla es la parte electronica o la parte de potencia y si por medio de los relays es por eso que dices que se te esta dañando los pics pues aislandolos ya no te ocasionaria eso, me fije que lo comentaron como dos veces pero como que no lo probaste porque no lo pruebas de esta forma bueno espero sirva de algo.

 y que no decaiga el animo.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola
En el primer diagrama que subiste observe que tienes 3 reles los cuales controlan a otros 3 reles, los cuales no tienen diodo de proteccion en paralelo con su bobina.
Habra quien piense que en este caso no es necesario este diodo, ya que los contactos del rele al abrirse impiden que estas sobre tensiones lleguen al circuito, pero no es asi ya que en la apertura de los contactos se producen algunos rebotes.

Sin embargo en el segundo diagrama mas completo que subiste, ya si tienes los diodos de proteccion puestos en estos 3 reles.

Ahora bien, estos 3 diodos los tienes puestos fisicamente en el circuito o solamente los has dibujado en el esquema y no has llegado a montarlos?

Las entradas donde tienes el pulsador y el interruptor las tienes polarizadas con resistencias de 4,7ohm puede que se te rompan al tener que disipar 5W. Yo las pondria de 1K y les pondria en paralelo un condensador de 100nf para evitar posibles interferencias.

Tambien deverias de asegurarte que es lo que realmente esta ocurriendo dentro del pic, si realmente se resetea, o bien se pierde dentro del programa y no puede salir.
Para averiguar esto, no actives el WDT para que no te active el reset interno. Y en el inicio de tu programa solo cuando apliques por primera vez la alimentacion, incluyele alguna rutina que por ejemplo te active 3 veces seguidas algun solenoide, asi de este modo cuando te falle sabras si la interferencia te ha provocado un reset o simplemente ha cambiado el runbo de tu programa.

Suerte colega.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Oct 12, 2009)

Gracias amigos, pues les cuento que si tiene optoacopladores de cruce por cero, solo que los coloque después por eso tuve que hacer otra tarjeta para ellos, estos están colocados ente las salidas del pic y la base de los transistores, con respecto a los diodos si tengo colocados físicamente en la tarjeta junto a todas las bovina de los relay. Las resistencias son de 4.7k no de 4.7 homios,
No e probado deshabilitando el reset interno voy a probar eso con el programa.
Me Pregunto ¿por qué nadie me ha dicho si mejor me conviene diseñar otra tarjeta con triak y optoacopladores? Es que no estoy seguro si eso me solucionara el problema, o tal vez tenga que cambiar de pic uno que sea más resistente a las interferencia y transitorios.
Gracias colegas espero comentarios.


----------



## deluxer7 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bueno viendo tu diagrama, si dices que ya incluiste los optotransistores y quitaste esos que tienes lo que dice pepechip de las resistencias que tienen que discipar 5w si tiene optotransistores no ocupas manejar potencias tan altas en la parte electronica como las tienes estan bien lo mas que te puede ocurrir es que se quemen los optotransistores de ahi no pasa mas y si con eso sigue el problema pues yo diria que verificaras bien tu programa del pic a lo mejor es ahi el problema y no en tu diseño, si gustas poner tu programa a ver si se le encuentra algun error en el yo uso el pic c compiler para hacer mis programas para piics pero si no es este el que usas de igual forma habara otros que te puedan ayudar.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 18, 2009)

jose javier hola de nuevo.

acaso ya no me diste la respuesta de tu problema ?? me escribiste que al desconectar el motor pequeño se te quitan los problemas lo cual quiere decir que efectivamente es ruido electromagnetico o EMI que esta causando todo esto.

aisla tu tarjeta dentro de una cajita de metal ateriizada debidamente o mejora la tierra de ese motor par que no disipe tanto ruido electromagnetico , mira si ese motor esta mal aterrizado .

si pones optoaisladores no vas a quitar el problema porque igual el contacto del rele electromecanico esta aisaldo de la bobina , ni siquera se tocan, los optos no sirven para aislar ruido solo para proteger de descargas serias la tarjeta.

chau


----------



## renzo1402 (Jul 6, 2011)

No sé si será de ayuda para todos pero a lo mejor saca de apuros a alguien...

Es un PDF en español acerca de los distintos ruidos que se pueden generar en un circuito electrónico, ya sea, por electromagnetismo o por interferencia entre las pistas que diseñamos...

Sin más aquí se los dejo...

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 12, 2012)

hola amigos satisfactoriamente lo solucione gracias a mis profesores y al aporte de todos ustedes,,,
actualmente estoy diseñando y automatizando circuitos de potencia sin ningún problema,

si a alguien le interesa saber como lo solucione pueden preguntar que dichoso estaré en ofrecerle la información,, era algo muy cercillo pero que nadie acertó....


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Nov 11, 2012)

*HOLA AMIGOS DEL FORO*

  Mis mas sinceros agradecimientos  a todos los colegas que de una u otra forma aportaron con un granito de arena en este tema. Fueron muy importantes y  valiosos sus aportes que enriquecieron mis conocimientos. Pero quiero decir que de los cientos de consejos y respuestas que recibí en este y tantos foros de la red, nadie pudo acertar exactamente donde estaba la falla.
  Sin embargo, no puedo ser desagradecido con todos los que aportaron por que gracias a ellos me queda una gran enseñanza: existen muchos detalles que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar una tarjeta, cosas tan simples como una red esnnuber  que no tenía ni idea si no hubiera sido por la ayuda de ustedes.  Ahora me queda muy claro que no es lo mismo diseñar un circuito de automatización como proyecto de final de carrera,  que ponerlo a trabajar automatizando una maquina en la vida real.

  Gracias a ustedes pude mejorar muchísimo el diseño y el funcionamiento de mi tarjeta, y con gran satisfacción puedo decir que hasta ahora tengo trabajando muchas lavadoras industriales sin ningún problema. La solución que yo le he dado tal vez para alguien no sea la misma, porque puede ser que en un circuito igual si no le pones los diodos en paralélelo a la bovina se puede quemar o puedes quemar al micro controlador etc,etc,etc…
  De seguro muchos quieran saber cuál fue la solución que durante casi dos años la busque…
  Pues era algo sencillo, el problema estaba en la programación del pic. Para ser más exacto, no en el programa sino en la activación y desactivación de los bits de configuración y protectores del pic16f628a programando con el iseprog en lenguaje BASIC. Este microcontrolador trabaja sin ningún problema con cargas que no sean inductancias, sin hacer ningún cambio en los comandos y protectores del pic, pero se vuelve inestable con cargas inductivas, aunque tengas bien estabilizada y filtrada la fuente, utilices una red esnnuber y protejas el MCLR. En el laboratorio casi no presenta problemas, aun en la práctica conectando motores de potencia parece trabajar bien, pero no así en un circuito completo de potencia. Parece increíble que con solo activar el bit de configuración (BODEN) se solucionaría el problema, y la razón es porque si se activa el bodem, el pic puede trabajar hasta un mínimo de 3v, y allí estaba el problema, tenia desactivado el BODEN, esto estaba causando que a la mínima bajada de tención que sufría el circuito al momento de activa contactores, reles, motores, etc, se reseteba el microcontrolador. Estaba buscando el problema donde no lo estaba, aun que no por eso deja de tener importancia todos los detalles que mejoraron mi tarjeta final.
  Mi mayor deseo es que con esta aportación pueda servir de ayuda a alguno de los colegas que como yo emprendan un proyecto igual, solo que no olviden ni el más mínimo detalle porque allí puede estar el problema.
  Gracias nuevamente a todos.

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## neukelkm (Oct 27, 2013)

Este tema me servira de mucho, gracias a todos.. el porton electrico de mi casa hace algun tiempo sufrio daños en la tarjeta de control y yo le hice una nueva tarjeta pero siempre me da algunos problemas... voy a probar con el BODEN a ver que pasa... mi nivel de felicidad es demasiado jajaja


----------

